# Anyone Ever Hear Of "Seed4Free"?



## GrowRebel (Jul 3, 2013)

hxxp://www.seeds4free.com/

I'm wondering if they are legit:confused2:


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 4, 2013)

IDK but when I went to the link my browser just keeps searching link theres no page found,


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 4, 2013)

Skullcandy, that is because you're trying to use the entire link. Since live linking is not allowed on this site, GrowRebel replaced the "tt" on "h t t p" to "xx" .... just highlight from www till the end and right click > Go to "____" 

:aok: 

Site looks legit, but I personally wouldn't do it. Seems it's a "reverse" freebie to get you to buy or something.. It confused me lol.


----------



## jegaman (Jul 9, 2013)

never heard of this one, has 4 facebook fans so must be really new - be careful


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 9, 2013)

free seeds sounds like a marketing gimmick maybe they are just looking for new customers. makes me wonder whats the catch


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 10, 2013)

just like the sht u see on tv 4 a low cost then there shipping cost and arm and leg...nothing is free..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

The shipping is actually reasonable.  I do not need any seeds now, but if I did, I would probably give it a go.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 16, 2013)

looked kind of cool might give it a try.


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 30, 2013)

If any of you ever decide to give them a go post your outcome here ... :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats a real old post bro.


----------



## GrowRebel (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't understand what that has to do with the subject.

Happy New Year everybody:hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 15, 2014)

Well sir ... I'm going to take a chance with these guys ... ordered 15 seeds that will cost me $24 USD to ship ... I am putting my cash in the mail tomorrow the 16th.  The last seeds from the Netherlands took a month to get to me ... hopefully it will be the same with these guys.

I will let you know if they come through with the seeds ... however they do not guarantee the seeds will germinate ... so I am taking a chance.  

I ordered  Kandy Kush, Amnesia Haze, and Budda's Sister.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 15, 2014)

GrowRebel said:


> Well sir ... I'm going to take a chance with these guys ... ordered 15 seeds that will cost me $24 USD to ship ... I am putting my cash in the mail tomorrow the 16th.  The last seeds from the Netherlands took a month to get to me ... hopefully it will be the same with these guys.
> 
> I will let you know if they come through with the seeds ... however they do not guarantee the seeds will germinate ... so I am taking a chance.
> 
> I ordered  Kandy Kush, Amnesia Haze, and Budda's Sister.


in to see the win


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 17, 2014)

crazdad777 said:


> just like the sht u see on tv 4 a low cost then there shipping cost and arm and leg...nothing is free..



Yeah it should be seeds4almostfree ... the shipping cost are double that from another seedbank in the same area.  So they are making some doe with this operation.  Well just see how good their seeds are if/when they get here ...and if they germinate that is ... :watchplant:
:ciao:


----------



## GrowRebel (May 1, 2014)

:ciao: Well sir .... I got an email from the bank stating they received my payment and are placing my order in the mail ... hope to see it in two or three weeks.


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

Cant wait to see a journal!!! :watchplant:


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2014)

That's great news, in for the grow too


----------



## GrowRebel (May 13, 2014)

:ciao:Well sir ... I checked my mail today (Monday) and my beans were there.  They must have come on Saturday.  But I just wanted to post that I did get the beans ... now to see if they will produce anything.  I'll keep you guys posted. :watchplant:


----------



## lyfespan (May 13, 2014)

Great news


----------

